# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Rezultati zyrtar i zgjedhjeve parlamentare te 28 qershorit 2009

## arbereshi_niko

*NE KETE TEME MUND TE SILLNI VETEM REZULTATE ZYRTARE MBI ZGJEDHJET TE SERVIRURA NGA KQZ OSE MEDIAT SHQIPTARE - JO KOMENTE DHE JO LAJME TE PA KONFIRMUARA.*



*SHQIPERIA VOTON -PERMBLEDHJE RRETH ZGJEDHJEVE*


*KQZ: PROCESI I VOTIMIT PO ECËN NORMALISHT NË TË GJITHË VENDIN* 

Procesi i votimit për zgjedhjet elektorale në të gjithë vendin ka nisur dhe po ecën normalisht, informoi të dielën Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve.  

Zëdhënësi i KQZ, Leornard Olli, në një konferencë për shtyp, tha se të dhënat e para të ardhura nga Komisionet Zonave Zgjedhorë në të gjithë vendin, por dhe nga sekretarët e komisioneve të qendrave të votimit, tregojnë se në të gjitha qendrat nuk ka pasur asnjë shqetësim, përsa i përket hapjes së qendrave të votimit. 
Gjithçka, sipas tij, ka ecur normalisht, ndërkohë që i vetmi shqetësim, i shfaqur në mënyrë sporadike ka qenë në pak raste mungesa e bojës për të vulosur fletët e votimit". 
"Rastet kanë qenë të pakta dhe Komisioni Zgjedhor i Zgjedhjeve ka marrë të gjitha masat për të çuar bojën në kohë që procesi të vijojë normalisht", tha Olli.

Ai konfirmoi se aktualisht nuk ka asnjë shqetësim, përsa i përket procesit të votimit, ndërsa KQZ, do të ketë  mbledhjen e parë informuese të ditës së sotme, ku dhe do të bëhen prezent situata. 
KQZ me këtë rast u bën thirrje të gjithë drejtuesve të Komisioneve Zonalë Zgjedhorë, të niveleve të dyta dhe të treta, të bashkëpunojnë me median, duke mundësuar informacionin e duhur

BERISHA: NË KËTO ZGJEDHJE NUK DO TË KETË HUMBUR, DO TË FITOJË ÇDO SHQIPTAR

 - Kryeministri deklaron pas votimit në qendrën nr.1728 -

(Lajm i transmetuar në orën 10:07:12, ritransmetohet me foto) Kryeministri Sali Berisha, njëkohësisht kryetar i Partisë Demokratike dhe bashkëshortja e tij, znj. Liri Berisha, votuan sot rreth orës 09:50 në qendrën e votimit nr.1728, e vendosur në mjediset e Liceut Artistik "Jordan Misja", që përfshihet në njësinë bashkiake nr. 2, në Tiranë. 
Në një prononcim për mediat pas votimit, Kryeministri u bëri thirrje gjithë qytetarëve shqiptarë që të shkojnë masivisht në zgjedhjet e përgjithshme të 28 qershorit dhe të mos votojnë familjarisht, por individualisht, një standard ky shumë i rëndësishëm. 
“Përshëndes të gjithë qytetarët shqiptarë në këtë ditë, në të cilën ata takojnë dhe vendosin fatin e tyre”, tha Kryeministri Berisha, duke shprehur bindjen se në këto zgjedhje nuk do të ketë të humbur. “Në këto zgjedhje të lira dhe të ndershme do të fitojë çdo shqiptar. Këto janë zgjedhje me të cilat shqiptarët firmosin projektin e tyre evropian”, theksoi Kreu i Qeverisë.  
Kryeministri përshëndeti vëzhguesit e huaj që kanë ardhur për të monitoruar procesin zgjedhor në Shqipëri, por edhe dhjetëra mijëra emigrantë që kanë ardhur për të votuar nga të katërta anët e botës, ku ata jetojnë dhe punojnë.
Zgjedhjet e përgjithshme të 28 qershorit janë të shtatat që zhvillohen në Shqipëri, nga vendosja e sistemit pluralist në vitin 1991. Nga ajo periudhë tre herë fituese janë shpallur forcat e djathta dhe tre herë ato të majta.  
Në zgjedhjet e 28 qershorit konkurojnë 34 subjekte zgjedhore, 33 prej të cilave janë grupuar në katër koalicione, dy të spektrit të djathtë dhe dy të majtë. Me votën e tyre qytetarët shqiptarë do të zgjedhin 140 deputetët e parlamentit të ardhshëm, ku forca politike që do të sigurojë shumicën parlamentare propozon më pas qeverinë që do të drejtojë vendin në katër vitet në vazhdim.

VOTON KRYETARI I LSI-së, ILIR META


Kryetari i Lëvizjes Socialiste për Integrim, Ilir Meta, votoi sot rreth orës 09:10, në qendrën e votimit numër 1882 në njësinë bashkiake nr. 7, në Laprakë, Tiranë. 
E pata shumë të lehtë ta gjeja numrin 24”, tha Meta në një prononcim të shkurtër për gazetarët, duke iu referuar numrit të partisë që drejton në fletën e votimit. 
Ai e cilësoi 28 qershorin si një ditë të mbarë, “Shikoni sot se si është koha, pas disa ditësh me shi. Le të kontribuojmë të gjithë për mbarësinë e kësaj dite”, përfundoi kreu i LSI-së. 
Në zgjedhjet e përgjithshme të 28 qershorit konkurrojnë 34 subjekte zgjedhore, 33 prej të cilave janë grupuar në katër koalicione, dy të spektrit të djathtë dhe dy të majtë. Me votën e tyre qytetarët shqiptarë do të zgjedhin 140 deputetët e parlamentit të ardhshëm, ku forca politike që do të sigurojë shumicën parlamentare propozon më pas qeverinë që do të drejtojë vendin në katër vitet në vazhdim

SHKODER: NORMALITET NE PROCESIN E VOTIMEVE

Ka filluar me normalitet në orën 07:00 procesi zgjedhor në Qarkun e Shkodrës, ku pritet të votojnë 236.316 zgjedhës, të cilët do të zgjedhin 11 deputetë për Kuvendin e ri.
Burime zyrtare pranë Prefekturës së Shkodrës thanë sot për ATSH-në se, procesi zgjedhor ka filluar në 438 qëndrat e votimit në të gjithë qarkun, ku pritet të votojnë 236.316  zgjedhës. 
Janë 5 komisione zonale (KZAZ) për administrimin e zgjedhjeve në territorin e qarkut Shkodër. Numri më i madh i votuesve është në Bashkinë e Shkodrës me 85.155 zgjedhës, në Bashkinë e Koplikut (Malësi e Madhe) ku pritet të votojnë 35.415 zgjedhës dhe në bashkinë e rrethit të Pukës, ku pritet të votojnë 21.665 zgjedhës.

GJIROKASTËR: NIS  PROCESI I VOTIMIT NË TË GJITHË QARKUN

Në prefekturën e qarkut të Gjirokastrës ka nisur qysh në orën 07:00 të ditës së diel procesi zgjedhor në 284 qendra votimi. 
Kryetari i KZAZ-së Paqësor Aliko, tha për ATSH-në, se "në rrethin e Gjirokastrës të gjitha qendrat e votimit janë hapur pa probleme.
Arjan Gjini, përfaqësuesi i Komisionit Qendror të Zgjedhjeve për qarkun e Gjirokastrës, ka pohur për ATSH-në se “në prefekturën e qarkut të Gjirokastrës pritet të votojnë 129.600 shtetas të regjistruar në listat përfundimtare të zgjedhësve. 
Sipas Gjinit, në tri rrethet që përfshin qarku i Gjirokastrës, Tepelenë, Përmet dhe Gjirokatër janë hapur 284 qendra votimi,  prej të cilave 122 në rrethin e Gjirokastrës, 87 në rrethin e Përmetit dhe 75 në Tepelenë.


Burimi / Autori i lajmit : ShtypiDites

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Ne lidhje me votimet 

PASQYRA E SHTYPIT SHQIPTAR

Më poshtë vijojnë disa nga titujt kryesorë të shtypit shqiptar të së dielës: 

Gazeta "Panorama"
FORMULA E SAKTË/ SI KTHEHEN VOTAT NË MANDATE DEPUTETËSH
Zbardhet formula e Kodit Zgjedhor për llogaritjen e numrit të deputetëve. Flet ish-kreu i KQZ, Kristaq Kume: Penalizohen koalicionet nën 5% dhe partitë, që marrin më pak se 3% të votave në bazë qarku.



Gazeta "Koha Jonë" 
- Shqiptarët sot vendosin për të ardhmen.


Gazeta  "Standart"

Sot votohet për Shqipërinë evropiane


Gazeta "Shqip"

ZGJEDHJET, 5 MISIONET QË I "SKANOJNË"
Shqipëria voton/4751 Qendra Votimi, në pritje të mbi 3 milion zgjedhësve. Dislokohet ushtria e vëzhguesve. Regjistrohen incidentet e para.



Gazeta Shqiptare

SOT SHQIPËRIA VOTON
Procesi nisi me incidente, në Elbasan vidhen kutitë e kërcënohen komisionerët e PS-së, në Poliçan plagosen dy vetë. 



Gazeta "Shekulli"

POLICIA, PLANI PËR RUAJTJEN E ZGJEDHJEVE
Sot zgjedhjet. Rreth 5500 efektivë do mbikëqyrin zgjedjet. Trajnohen 1000 policë më shumë.

Më poshtë vijojnë disa tituj kryesorë të kësaj gazete:
- Kërcënohet nënkryetari KZAZ, Kamëz.
- Zgjedhjet në 11 qëndra votimi mungojnë komisionerët.
- Mungesa e emrit në lista, 415 ankesa në gjykatë.


Gazeta "Korrieri"

RAMA, SMS PËR 10 MIJË POLICË: ZGJEDHJET E LIRA, MISIONI JUAJ          
Mesazhi i kryetarit të Partisë Socialiste, Edi Rama për të gjithë punonjësit që do të menaxhojnë zgjedhjet. "Kontributi juaj në respekt të ligjit është vendimtar".

Tituj të tjerë të kësaj gazete: 
-Zgjedhjet, vota e emigrantëve, 60 mijë shqiptarë kalojnë doganat.



Gazeta  55

FITORJA E BERISHËS, SHQIPËRIA NË BE
Shqipëria voton sot për vazhdimësinë, alternativën e qeverisjes kombëtare, e cila afron integrimin e vendit në Bashkimin Evropian. E diela e sotme është e diela e mandatit të dytë të qeverisë Berisha, por edhe e diela e alternativës që garanton rrugët evropiane, rritjen e mëtejshme të pagave dhe pensioneve dhe kthimin e dinjitetit të shqiptarëve në metropolet më të rëndësishme të BE-së.



Gazeta "Tirana Observer"

"BLINDOHEN" ZGJEDHJET/PLANI SPECIAL SHPËRNDAN 5500 POLICË, NË MBËSHTETJE SHISH DHE USHTRIA     

Tituj të tjerë:
-Çfarë drejtimi do të marrë Shqipëria nëse do të fitojë e majta apo e djathta.  



Gazeta "Rilindja Demokratike"

VOTONI NUMRIN 10 DHE PËRGATITUNI PËR FESTË
Sot vota plebishitare, demokratë dhe socialistë votojnë për t'iu bashkuar "Shqipërisë Evropiane". Materialet zgjedhore janë shpërndarë brenda afateve në të gjitha qendrat e votimit. 

Disa tituj të tjerë të kësaj gazete
Zyrat e shpërndarjes së kartave, hapur edhe sot deri në orën 19:00
Zgjedhjet mbi 24 mijë emigrantë mbërrijnë në atdhe për të votuar





Burimi / Autori i lajmit : ShtypiDites

----------


## Albo

Tiranë, më 28.06.2009

*DEKLARATË PË SHTYP*

Në mbledhjen e parë informuese të Komisionit Qendror të Zgjedhjeve nga përfaqësuesi i Partisë Demokratike pranë Komisionit, u ngrit shqetësimi se komisionerët e propozuar nga Partia Socialiste janë duke përdorur procedura krejtësisht të kundërligjshme. Më konkretisht, ata janë duke përdorur llampa me ndriçim ultraviolet për të bërë të mundur, sipas tyre, verifikimin e dokumenteve të identifikimit të shtetasve. Ky fakt u pohua dhe nga vetë përfaqësuesi i Partisë Socialiste në mbledhjen e KQZ-së.

Gjithashtu, jemi në dijeni se në mjaft Qendra Votimi, sërish komisionerë të propozuar nga Partia Socialiste janë duke përdorur mikrokamera për të filmuar procedurat e votimit nga zgjedhës të ndryshëm. Informacionet që kanë ardhur pranë KQZ-së tregojnë se kjo procedurë, gjithashtu krejtësisht e paligjshme po krijon incidente të rënda për procesin zgjedhor dhe intimidon zgjedhësit. Deklarojmë se kjo procedurë cënon shumë rëndë parimin kushtetues të fshehtësisë së votës.

Të ndodhur në këto kushte, KQZ bën me dije për gjithë administratën zgjedhore, votuesit, por edhe publikun e gjerë se, përdorimi i këtyre mjeteve është i kundërligjshëm dhe në shkelje flagrante të procedurave të votimit që përcakton qartë Kodi Zgjedhor. U kërkojmë të gjithë komisionerëve që të zbatojnë vetëm procedurat e votimit që përcakton Kodi Zgjedhor dhe, nëse do të ketë komisionerë që nuk veprojnë sipas ligjit, të mbahen procesverbale dhe të depozitohen në KZAZ-të respektive dhe pranë KQZ-së.

I bëjmë thirrje subjektit politik që i ka pajisur komisionerët e vetë me këto mjete t’u kërkojë atyre urgjentisht të ndalojnë përdorimin e tyre.   

Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve do të reagojë me ashpërsi kundër gjithë këtyre veprimeve totalisht të paligjshme dhe garanton se do të veprojë me ashpërsi, duke  kërkuar procedim penal për të gjithë ata që shkelin ligjin.

Gjithashtu, Komisioni i bën apel Partisë Socialiste dhe komisionerëve të saj në QV nr, 3119; 3120; 3121, në Komunën Portës të Fierit, të paraqiten menjëherë pranë këtyre qendrave të votimit dhe t’u krijojnë shtetasve që gëzojnë të drejtën e votës ta ushtrojnë atë pa asnjë pengesë.

Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve edhe njëherë ju bën apel të gjitha subjekteve politike që garojnë në zgjedhjet e përgjithshme për Kuvendin e Shqipërisë, të zbatojnë me rigorozitet vetëm ligjin dhe procedurat e parashikuara nga Kodi Zgjedhor.  

ZËDHËNËSI

Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve

----------


## Albo

Tiranë, më 28.06.2009

ora 17:30


*DEKLARATË PËR SHTYP*



KQZ ka ndjekur me shumë kujdes procesin e votimit nëpërmjet të gjitha strukturave të saj në qendër dhe në bazë. Procesi zgjedhor deri në këtë moment që flasim ka ecur normalisht dhe pa probleme të qenësishme, pa cënuar kështu integritetin e tij. Votimi ka filluar normalisht, në orën 07:00 ashtu sikundër e parashikon Kodi Zgjedhor. Të vetmet probleme qe janë hasur në momentet e para të hapjes së qendrave te votimit, ka qenë rasti i mungesës së vulës në QV 4499, nën administrimin KZAZ-së 61, në qarkun e Vlorës.

Një tjetër problem teknik u konstatua nga mungesa e bojës në rreth 35 QV në Tiranë dhe në rrethe të ndryshme, problem ky, që u kapërcye menjëherë si rezultat i ndërhyrjes së menjëhershme të Komisionit dhe strukturave të tij, duke çuar bojën për tamponët apo dhe duke bashkëpunuar me drejtuesit vendorë apo dhe  me drejtorët e shkollave ku ndodheshin këto qendra votimi.


Po kështu, disa qendra votimi siç ishin ato me nr.3119; 3120; 3121, në Komunën Portës të Fierit, në KZAZ 19, si rezultat të mosparaqitjes së komisionerëve socialistë nuk u hapën deri në orën 16:00. Po kështu edhe në KZAZ 26, në Gjirokastër, QV nr.4371 në Mezhgoran, të Komunës Qendër Tepelenë nuk është hapur deri në orën 16:00. Në KZAZ 5, Qarku Dibër, Bashkia Peshkopi komisionerët e QV nr.1127 nuk tërhoqën bazën materiale dhe rrjedhimisht votimi nuk filloi. Pra, në total deri në këtë çast, votimi nuk ka filluar në 6 Qendra Votimi në të gjithë territorin. 


Ndërkohë që pas hapjes dhe fillimit të votimit është konstatuar se në KZAZ 38,  Qarku Lezhë, Bashkia Rrëshen, në QV 0778 janë larguar komisionerët e majtë dhe votimi është ndërprerë. Edhe në KZAZ 41, qarku Shkodër, Bashkia Bushat, në QV 0342 përsëri komisionerët e majtë janë larguar duke bllokuar procesin. I njëjti fenomen ka ndodhur dhe në QV nr. 0778 në fashatin Xhuxhë, në KZAZ 38, në qarkun e Lezhës, në bashkinë Rrëshen.


Sigurisht që ka patur dhe një numër të kufizuar QV, ku për arsye të ndryshme votimi është pezulluar për pak momente për të rifilluar më pas, pa shkaktuar probleme të mëtejshme. Ka patur disa pretendime në lidhje me cilësinë e bojës timbruese, por që u provua që ishin krejtësisht të pabaza, për të mos thënë dhe dashkeqe. Ajo çka konstatojmë me kënaqësi është fakti se kemi një pjesëmarrje të lartë në votim, thuajse në të gjitha qarqet e vendit.

KRYETARI

Arben RISTANI

Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve

----------


## Albo

*Berisha e Rama: Zgjedhjet dinjitoze. Fitoi Shqiperia!*

Pak minuta pasi u deklarua zyrtarisht i mbyllur procesi i votimit, dy kundershtaret politike ne keto zgjedhje parlamentare ndane te njejtin mendim sa i perket procesit te sotem zgjedhor. Berisha dhe Rama theksuan se procesi i votimit, ditën e sotme ka qënë dinjitoz dhe me pjesmarrje të lartë. Te dy u shprehen se nuk u besojne Exit Polleve. Sa u perket standarteve, Berisha theksoi se do prese fjalen e vezhguesve
LINK: INCIDENTET NE QV


TIRANE-Dy kundërshtarët politikë në këto zgjehdje parlamentare, Edi Rama dhe Sali Berisha në konferenca për shtyp të njëpasnjëshme i kanë vlerësuar këto zgjedhje dinjitoze dhe demokratike. 

*Berisha: Zgjedhje dhe pjesmarrje e shkëlqyer. Standartet ti caktojnë vëzhguesit!*

Kryeministri Sali Berisha e ka vlerësuar procesin zgjedhor për zgjedhjet parlamentare të zhvilluar ditën e sotme si më dinjitozet dhe me pjesmarrjen më të lartë se ato të zgjedhjeve të kaluara. Berisha theksoi se nuk beson Exit Pollet, por vetëm rezultatin zyrtar të KQZ dhe do të presë zgjuar deri ne oret e para te mengjesit, rezultatin. 
Pasi falenderoi të gjithë qytetarët për pjesmarrjen dinjitoze në këto zgjedhje dhe partitë politike për bashkëpunimin ruajal, kryeministri Berisha theksoi se procesi I votimit, ditën e sotme ka qënë dinjitoz, normal dhe me pjesmarrje të lartë. “Jam sot para jush si përfaqësues i të gjitha forcave politke të cilat kontribuan për një process zgjedhor dinjitoz dhe me frymën e një bashkëpunimi ruajal. Une do te falenderoj shume, të gjithë qytetarët shqiptarë që e vlerësuan në mënyrën më serioze ktëtë process. Duhet të theksoj se pjesmarrja në këto zgjedhje, është 15% me e lartë se në vitin 2005. Kanë votuar fuqishëm, Tirana, Durrësi, Shkodra, Korca, Elbasani”, u shpreh Berisha në konferencën për shtyp. 

Kryeministri theksoi se faza me e rëndësishme pas asaj të votimit është ajo e numërimit, ndaj u bëri thirrje të gjithë komisionerëve në qëndrat ku do të numërohen votat, të veprojnë në bazë të ligjit. “Faza më e rëndësishme, është faza e numërimit. Unë kam besim të komisionerët. Përgjegjësi ligjore, të zbatojnë ligjin dhe kam besim të plotë dhe tek Policia e Shtetit”. 
I pyetur për rezultatet e Exit Polleve që po publikohen nga disa televizione, Berisha u shpreh se do të presë zgjuar deri në orët e mëngjesit, rezultatin zyrtar të zgjedhjeve, atë të Komisionit Qëndror të Zgjedhjeve (KQZ). Sipas Berishë në këtio zgjedhje nuk ka të humbur, por vetëm të fituar. “Janë zgjedhje vetëm për Shqipërinë”, theksoi Berisha. Sa u përket standarteve nëse janë arritur ose, jo Berisha u përgjigj se “kjo u takon vëzhguesve të huaj dhe atyre vendorë. Ata e thonë fjalën e fundit”.

*Rama: U arrit objektivi per procesin e votimit. Te presim numerimin*

Kryetari i Partise Socialiste, Edi Rama ka dale dhe ai per here te pare ne kete dite zgjedhjesh per publikun, duke falenderuar pikesepari votuesit, te cilet treguan qytetari me pjesemarrjen e tyre masive. 
Pavaresisht disa problemeve te vogla, Rama u shpreh se eshte realizuar objektivi i garantimit te procesit dhe qetesise per votimin e lire dhe te qete. 
“Dua te theksoj se pavarësisht parregullsive dhe detajet e vena re ne pjesë te ndryshme të Shqipërisë, u realizua objektivi i garantimit të procesit të qetesisë dhe normalitetit demokrat për qytetaret që vërëshuan në masë drejt kutisë. Jam i kënaqur që për këtë pjesë të pare e mbajten fjalen e dhënë ndaj qytetareve duke e mbrojtur procesin”, u shpreh Rama. 

Rama ka vleresuar edhe punen e Policise se Shtetit, nderkohe qe thekson se ne fazen e dyte te procesit qe eshte transportimi i kutive te votimit duhet garantuar ruajta e integritetit te plote te procesit. 

Kreu socialist i dergon nje mesazh qytetareve te ketij vendi, qe te ruajne dhe percjellin me kujdes kutite neper qendrat e numerimit. Edhe Rama ashtu si Berisha u shpreh kundër Exit Polleve. 

"Mesa duket e kemi fituar kete beteje, po duhet te kuptojme se principi i exit poll, nuk mund te na jape asgje te qarte ne kete vend, sepse njerezit qe kane votuar per opoziten nuk jane shprehur te lirshem", u shpreh Rama. 

Kreu socialist tha se beson se do te respektohet domosdoshmeria per zhvillimin e qete te procesit dhe populli shqiptar te lexoje i pashqetesuar vendimin qe sot ka marre me dinjitetin e nje populli evropian. “Ne do te presim vendimin e shqiptareve në procesinin e numërimit, në rast se pala tjetër, si la të kuptohej Berisha, do të ruajë qetesine dhe nuk do te thërras fitore sic ka bere ne 2007-2003-2000 etj. Kjo qetësi e kontribuar në të mirë të këtij procesi duhet të shkojë deri në fund, në të mirë të Shqipërisë dhe shqiptarëve qe sot tregoi se kerkon nje ndryshim te madh duke marrë pjesë në një menyre spektakolare në votime” 

Rama u bashkua ne nje pike me qendrimin e kundershtarit te tij, Sali Berisha, duke vleresuar se ne keto zgjedhje nuk ka te humbur, pasi ka fituar Shqiperia Evropiane. 


(d.b/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Topalli: Pjesëmarrja e votuesve në Shkodër e lartë*

Jozefina Topalli, e cila kryeson listën e kandidatëve për deputetë në Qarkun e Shkodrës thotë se deri në 15.00 pjesëmarrja në votime ka qenë

SHKODER- Procesi i votimit gjatë ditës së sotme në qytetin e Shkodrës është i qetë, ndërsa ka një pjesëmarrje të madhe, tha nënkryetarja e Partisë Demokratike, Jozefina Topalli, e cila kryeson listën e kandidatëve për deputetë në Qarkun e Shkodrës. 

"Deri në orën 15.00, ka patur një pjesëmarrje rekord të votuesve në Bashkinë e Shkodës, që është më e lartë se në vitin 2005", tha znj. Topalli. Sipas saj, "e njëjta gjë, në 15.30, është dhe për komunat më të mëdha të këtij rrethi, si në Komunën e Rrethinave, e Anës së Malit, etj". 
(s.g/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*KZAZ publikojnë % e pjesëmarrjeve në disa qarqe*

Publikohen të dhënat e para të KZAZ-ve në disa qytete të vendit për pjesëmarrjen në votimeve deri në orën 14.30 minuta Në qarkun e Korcës, Elbasan, Vlore, Dibër, Gjirokastër dhe Sarandë pjesëmarrja ka variuar nga 30- 40,45 % e votuesve të regjistruar në listat e zgjedhësve. Vihen re fluks votuesish në Qendrat e votimit.

TIRANE- Në qarkun e Korcës kanë marrë pjesë rreth 30 % e 286 mijë zgjedhësve të regjistruar në listat zgjedhore. 
“ Ardian Maho, kryetar i KZAZ nr.28 në qytetin e Korçës, tha se "nga verifikimet në terren dhe qendrat e votimit, pjesëmarrja në votime në këtë qytet deri në orën 14.30 arrin në rreth 30%"- citon ATSH. 

Ndërkohë, edhe Roland Gushi, kryetar i KZAZ nr. 29 dhe Kimet Mullalli, kryetar i KZAZ nr. 30, që përfshijnë komunat e rrethit të Korçës, u shprehën për një ecuri krejt normale të procesit zgjedhor dhe pjesëmarrje në afro 30% të zgjedhësve në votime. 

Në qarkun e Elbasanit ka arritur rreth 40% pjesëmarrja e zgjedhësve në votime, ndërsa pritet që në orët në vijim, ajo të vijë në rritje. 

Prefekti i Qarkut të Elbasanit, Shefqet Deliallisi tha sot për ATSH-në, se "sipas të dhënave zyrtare, deri në orën 13.30 vetëm në bashkinë e Elbasanit kanë votuar 22 mijë shtetas, ose 22%, në rrethin e Gramshit votuan 8000 zgjedhës ose 28%, në Peqin 30% dhe në Librazhd 20% e votuesve". 

Proçesi zgjedhor ecën normalisht përjashtuar disa rasteve sporadike si ato të pajisjes së komisionerëve të PS me stilolapsa me mikrokamera. 

Gjithsesi, që nga ora 13.30 në të gjitha qendrat e votimit të Bashkisë së Elbasanit vihet re masivitet qytetarësh, që presin të votojnë. 

Në Vlorë shkalla e pjesëmarrjes së zgjedhësve në votimet e sotme, në disa zona të qarkut është e kënaqshme. Prefekti i këtij qarku, Hasan Halili, tha për ATSH-në se "në zona të veçanta, sikundër në ato që përfshihen në territorin e administruar nga komunat Qendër dhe Novoselë, pjesëmarrja në votime ka arritur në rreth 30 përqind. 

Në Gjirokastër deri në orën 12.00 kanë votuar rreth 30%. Përfaqësuesit të KQZ-së për qarkun e Gjirokastrës Arjan Gjini, deklaroi se “deri në 12.00 të ditës së sotme nga 129.600 votues që janë regjistruar në listën përfundimtare kanë votuar 30 përqind e tyre”. 
“Aktualisht situata e procesit zgjedhor paraqitet e qetë" është shprehur Gjini, duke shtuar më tej se "në shumë nga qendrat e votimit në qarkun e Gjirokastrës, janë vërejtuar radhë të gjata të zgjedhësve, të cilët presin të votojnë të ushtrojnë të drejtën e tyre kushtetuese." 

Procesi i votimit në qarkun e Sarandës dhe Delvinës paraqitet i qetë dhe pa probleme serioze ndërkohë që pjesëmarrja në votime deri në orën 14:00 ka qënë në masën 32%. 

Në qarkun e Dibrit procesi deri në orën 14.00 ka vijuar normalisht, me përjashtim të disa incidenteve që janë vërejtur si votimi familjar. Gazetarët e tv NEWS24 që ndodhen atje vërejnë një fluks votuesish në orët e drekës. Në rrethin e Matit pjesëmarrja ka shënuar mbi 50 % në Bulqizë pjesëmarrja 40-45 % në Peshkopi rreth 40 %. 
(s.g/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Zgjedhjet, Meta: Procesi i qetë e me standarde*

Përmes një konference për mediat, Meta theksoi se LSI po regjistron cdo parregullsi dhe sipas tij incidentet e deritanishme kanë qenë të rastësishme dhe nuk kanë ndikuar në ecurinë e procesit, i cili sipas Metës, ka qënë i qetë e me standarde.

TIRANË- Kreu i Lëvizjes Socialiste për Integrim, Ilir Meta e ka konsideruar procesin zgjedhor si të qetë e me ritme normale. Përmes një konference për mediat, Meta theksoi se LSI po regjistron cdo parregullsi dhe sipas tij incidentet e deritanishme kanë qenë të rastësishme dhe nuk kanë ndikuar në ecurinë e procesit. 

“ Dëshiroj të përshëndes në mënyrë të veçantë qytetarët shqiptarë të cilët më shumë se asnjë herë tjetër i kanë vlerësuar këto zgjedhje duke votuar masivisht. Do t’i inkurajoja të vazhdojnë me këto ritme të larta edhe në orët e mbetura për të shënuar një votim historik, për një përcaktim historik të Shqipërisë drejt integrimit të sigurt në Bashkimin Europian” theksoi Meta përpara gazetarëve. 
(e.n/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*KZAZ publikojnë % e pjesëmarrjeve në disa qarqe*

Publikohen të dhënat e para të KZAZ-ve në disa qytete të vendit për pjesëmarrjen në votimeve deri në orën 14.30 minuta Në qarkun e Korcës, Elbasan, Vlore, Dibër, Gjirokastër dhe Sarandë pjesëmarrja ka variuar nga 30- 40,45 % e votuesve të regjistruar në listat e zgjedhësve. Vihen re fluks votuesish në Qendrat e votimit.

TIRANE- Në qarkun e Korcës kanë marrë pjesë rreth 30 % e 286 mijë zgjedhësve të regjistruar në listat zgjedhore. 
 Ardian Maho, kryetar i KZAZ nr.28 në qytetin e Korçës, tha se "nga verifikimet në terren dhe qendrat e votimit, pjesëmarrja në votime në këtë qytet deri në orën 14.30 arrin në rreth 30%"- citon ATSH. 

Ndërkohë, edhe Roland Gushi, kryetar i KZAZ nr. 29 dhe Kimet Mullalli, kryetar i KZAZ nr. 30, që përfshijnë komunat e rrethit të Korçës, u shprehën për një ecuri krejt normale të procesit zgjedhor dhe pjesëmarrje në afro 30% të zgjedhësve në votime. 

Në qarkun e Elbasanit ka arritur rreth 40% pjesëmarrja e zgjedhësve në votime, ndërsa pritet që në orët në vijim, ajo të vijë në rritje. 

Prefekti i Qarkut të Elbasanit, Shefqet Deliallisi tha sot për ATSH-në, se "sipas të dhënave zyrtare, deri në orën 13.30 vetëm në bashkinë e Elbasanit kanë votuar 22 mijë shtetas, ose 22%, në rrethin e Gramshit votuan 8000 zgjedhës ose 28%, në Peqin 30% dhe në Librazhd 20% e votuesve". 

Proçesi zgjedhor ecën normalisht përjashtuar disa rasteve sporadike si ato të pajisjes së komisionerëve të PS me stilolapsa me mikrokamera. 

Gjithsesi, që nga ora 13.30 në të gjitha qendrat e votimit të Bashkisë së Elbasanit vihet re masivitet qytetarësh, që presin të votojnë. 

Në Vlorë shkalla e pjesëmarrjes së zgjedhësve në votimet e sotme, në disa zona të qarkut është e kënaqshme. Prefekti i këtij qarku, Hasan Halili, tha për ATSH-në se "në zona të veçanta, sikundër në ato që përfshihen në territorin e administruar nga komunat Qendër dhe Novoselë, pjesëmarrja në votime ka arritur në rreth 30 përqind. 

Në Gjirokastër deri në orën 12.00 kanë votuar rreth 30%. Përfaqësuesit të KQZ-së për qarkun e Gjirokastrës Arjan Gjini, deklaroi se deri në 12.00 të ditës së sotme nga 129.600 votues që janë regjistruar në listën përfundimtare kanë votuar 30 përqind e tyre. 
Aktualisht situata e procesit zgjedhor paraqitet e qetë" është shprehur Gjini, duke shtuar më tej se "në shumë nga qendrat e votimit në qarkun e Gjirokastrës, janë vërejtuar radhë të gjata të zgjedhësve, të cilët presin të votojnë të ushtrojnë të drejtën e tyre kushtetuese." 

Procesi i votimit në qarkun e Sarandës dhe Delvinës paraqitet i qetë dhe pa probleme serioze ndërkohë që pjesëmarrja në votime deri në orën 14:00 ka qënë në masën 32%. 

Në qarkun e Dibrit procesi deri në orën 14.00 ka vijuar normalisht, me përjashtim të disa incidenteve që janë vërejtur si votimi familjar. Gazetarët e tv NEWS24 që ndodhen atje vërejnë një fluks votuesish në orët e drekës. Në rrethin e Matit pjesëmarrja ka shënuar mbi 50 % në Bulqizë pjesëmarrja 40-45 % në Peshkopi rreth 40 %. 
(s.g/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Presidenti Topi vlerëson zgjedhjet e sotme, një stad i ri i demokracisë shqiptare*

Sot paradite, në ditën e zgjedhjeve të përgjithshme parlamentare, Presidenti i Republikës, Prof. Dr. Bamir Topi, i shoqëruar nga Zonja e Parë, Teuta Topi dhe vajzat Nada dhe Etida, votoi në Qendrën e votimit të Njësisë Bashkiake nr. 9 të kryeqytetit.
Pas votimit në Shkollën 9-Vjeçare “Servete Maçi”, ku ndodhet qendra ku Kreu i shtetit ushtroi të drejtën e tij të votës, dhe pas përshëndetjes me anëtarë të Komisionit të Qendrës së Votimit, si dhe me banorë të zonës, Presidenti Topi iu përgjigj interesimit të mediave të pranishme. Duke përshëndetur fushatën elektorale të partive politike në vend, si një fushatë e qetë e civile, Presidenti Topi dha këtë mesazh: “Së pari ju përshëndes dhe nëpërmjet jush përshëndes të gjithë popullin shqiptar kudo ku ai ndodhet, në Shqipëri dhe në diasporë dhe jam i bindur që të gjithë sot janë të fokusuar tek zgjedhjet politike në Shqipëri! E kemi thënë në mënyrë të vazhdueshme dhe sot po e ripërsërisim, madje do të thoja që është momenti më sinjifikativ për ta ripërsëritur, që këto janë zgjedhje shumë të rëndësishme për Shqipërinë, janë zgjedhje, të cilat do t’i japin patjetër në mënyrë definitive rrugën për në Bashkimin Evropian për Shqipërinë. 
“Kam rastin që të jap një mesazh publik, të gjithë duhet ta vlerësojnë këtë ditë të rëndësishme si një stad të ri të rëndësishëm të demokracisë, të gjithë duhet të marrin pjesë në votime! U bëj apel të gjitha partive politike që ta kalojnë këtë ditë me mesazhet e duhura! U bëj thirrje komisionerëve, simpatizantëve që të ushtrojnë të drejtën e votës! Ne duhet të demonstrojmë sot që jemi një vend që kemi arritur në një stad të rëndësishëm të demokracisë, që dëshirojmë ta konsolidojmë demokracinë dhe që të kemi mundësi pas këtyre zgjedhjeve që, sikurse e kam thënë edhe herë tjetër, rruga drejt Bashkimit Evropian të jetë një rrugë e hapur, njerëzit të lëvizin të lirë dhe shumë shpejt patjetër do të jemi pjesë edhe zyrtarisht e familjes së madhe evropiane”.

TV Klan

----------


## Albo

*KQZ: Votuan 46 perqind e zgjedhesve*

28/06/2009 20:57

Rezultatet paraprake te Komisionit Qendror te Zgjedhjeve per pjesemarrjen e votuesve tregojne se ne rang kombetar kane votuar 46 perqind e zgjedhesve.
Keshtu, sipas ketyre rezultateve ne Berat kane votuar 46 perqind e zgjedhesve, ne Diber 43 perqind, ne Gjirokaster 53 perqind, ne Fier 48 perqind, ne Kukes 53 perqind, ne Lezhe 48 perqind, ne Shkoder 42 perqind, ne Tirane 50 perqind dhe ne Vlore 36 perqind.

Nderkohe ne pritje per te mesuar rezultatet eshte Elbasani, Korca dhe Durresi.

Top Channel

----------


## Albo

Zeri i Amerikes raporton mbi zgjedhjet ne qarqet e ndryshme te Shqiperise:

----------


## Albo

*KQZ, Ristani: Nisi numërimi i votave. Zgjedhjet sot marrin notën 10*

Kryetari i KQZ, Arben Ristani bëri të ditur se ka nisur procesi i numërimit të votave që do të vendosin fitoren për këto zgjedhje parlamentare. Ai e ka cilesuar kete proces si me te veshtirin, por dhe me interesantin te zhvilluar ndonjehere ne ndonje proces zgjedhor ne Shqiperi. Per Ristanin, zgjedhjet e sotme ishin normale


TIRANE-Në një dalje të parë publike pas përfundimit të procesit të votimit, kryetari i Komisionit Qëndror të Zgjedhjeve (KQZ), Arben Ristani bëri të ditur se ka nisur procesi i numërimit të votave që do të vendosin fitoren për këto zgjedhje parlamentare. Pasi e ka cilësuar në përgjithësi procesin e votimit në të gjithë vendin, normal dhe të qetë, Ristani ka falenderuar për punën e bërë të gjithë aktorët që morën pjesë e këtë proces, nga komisionerët e deri tek anëtarët e KQZ. Por, sic theksoi Ristani, në këto momente Ora 21: 15 minuta ka filluar procesi i numërimti të votave. Ka filluar procesi i numërimit. Procesi më i vështirë, por dhe më interesanti për mënyrën sesi është përgatitur. Do kemi mundësinë që gjithë ky ambient të shndërrohet në një ambient të këndshëm për ju, pasi nëpërmjet ekraneve do shihni si numërohen votat live. Procesi i gjatë, do marrë gjithë natën, do jetë proces shumë transparent dhe shumë interesant për tu ndjekur. Monitorët do ndihmojnë për të dhënë rezultate, garantoi Ristani mediat dhe opinionin. I pyetur sesi e kosnideron ai procesin e sotëm të votimit, Ristani theksoi se votimi sot meriton notën maksimale që merr një nxënës shkolle. Mendoj se procesi i votimit sot, meriton notën 10. 

(d.b/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*"Zogby International”: Sipas "EXIT POLL", PD fiton 69 mandate, PS 54, 13 mandate te diskutueshme*

"Zogby International” publikon rezultatet e exit poll te kryera pas votimit te sotem ne 12 qarqe te vendit.

Keshtu sipas ketyre rezultateve, nese do te merreshin parasysh keto te dhena, atehere ne parlamentin e ardhshem do te kishim 69 vende te koalicionit te Partise Demokratike, 55 te koalicionit te Partise Socialiste, 4 te LSI-se dhe 12 te pavendosura.

Marzhi i gabimit ne kete sondazh eshte 3.2 perqind.

*Qarku Kukes* 

PS 21 perqind
PD 67 perqind
LSI 3 perqind 
PR 3 perqind

Mandatet

Koalicioni i PS 1
Koalicioni i PD 2
LSI 0
Te papercaktuara 0


*Qarku Diber*

PS 30 perqind 
PD 54 perqind
LSI 3 perqind
PLL, PR 2 perqind

Mandatet 

Koalicioni PS 2 
Koalicioni PD 3
LSI asnje 
I diskutueshem 1


*Qarku Shkoder*

PS 30 perqind 
PD 54 perqind
PR 3 perqind
Te ndryshme 1 perqind

Mandatet

Koalicioni i PS 4
Koalicioni i PD 7
Koalicioni i LSI 0
I diskutueshem 0


*Qarku Lezhe*

PD 57 perqind
PS 28 perqind
LSi 3 perqind
PAA, PSD 2 perqind

Mandatet 

Koalicioni i PS 2
Koalicioni i PD 4
LSI 0 
I diskutueshem 1


*Qarku Tirane*

PD 49 perqind
PS 35 perqind
LSi 5 perqind
Te ndryshme 1 perqind

Mandatet 

Koalicioni i PS 13
Koalicioni i PD 17 
LSI 1
Te paparcaktuara 1


*Qarku Durres*

PD 49 perqind 
PS 35 perqind
LSI 6 perqind 
PR 2 perqind

Mandatet 

Koalicioni i PS 3 
Koalicioni i PD 7
LSI 1
I diskutueshem 1


*Qarku Elbasan*

PD 44 perqind
PS 38 perqind
LSI 4 perqind
G99, PR, PDK 2 perqind

Mandatet 

Koalicioni i PS 6
Koalicioni i PD 7
LSI 0
i diskutueshem 1


*Qarku Korce* 

PD 49 perqind
PS 38 perqind
LSI 4 perqind
PR 2 perqind

Mandatet 

PS 5
PD 6
LSi 0
i diskutueshem 1


*Qarku Berat* 

PS 43 perqind
PD 29 perqind
LSi 14 perqind
G99 6 perqind

Mandatet 

Koalicion i PS 3 
Koalicioni i PD 3
Koalicioni i LSI 1
I diskutueshem 1


*Qarku Fier*

PD 36 perqind
PS 44 perqind
LSI 7 perqind
G99, PDI 2 perqind

Mandatet 

Koalicioni i PS 7 
PD 7
LSI 1
I diskutueshem 1


*Qarku Vlore* 

PS 42 perqind
PD 34 perqind
LSI 3 perqind
PBDNJ 11 perqind

Mandatet 

PS 6
PD 4
LSI 0
I diskutueshem 2


*Qarku Gjirokaster*

PD 37 perqind
PS 45 perqind
LSI 3 perqind
PBDNJ 6 perqind

Mandatet 

Koalicioni i PS 2
Koalicioni i PD 2
Koalicioni i LSi 0
I diskutueshem 1


*Totali i Mandateve:*
Koalicioni i PD: 69
Koalicioni i PS: 54
Koalicioni i LSI: 4
Te diskutueshme: 13

----------


## Albo

Tiranë, më 28.06.2009

ora 21:00

*DEKLARATË PËR SHTYP*

Më lejoni që para se të kaloj në të dhëna më të detajuara mbi ecurinë dhe përfundimin e fazës së parë të procesit zgjedhor, pikërisht atij të votimit, të shpreh kënaqësinë e veçantë të Komisionit për mbylljen me sukses të plotë të kësaj faze. KQZ e ka ndjekur me shumë kujdes procesin e votimit nëpërmjet të gjitha strukturave të saj në qendër dhe në bazë, duke mundësuar kështu një proces që pa asnjë hezitim mund ta cilësoj si procesin më të mirë të votimit, të zhvilluar në vend.

Do të dëshiroja që në radhë të parë të përgëzoja, por dhe të vlerësoja të gjithë votuesit shqiptarë, të cilët treguan vlera të vërteta qytetarie, manifestuan një nivel të lartë të shpirtit të tyre demokratik gjatë gjithë ditës së votimit. Ky shpirt demokratik duket qartë dhe në numrin e lartë të pjesëmarrjes në votime, sipas të dhënave që ne kemi deri në këtë moment. Po në këtë kontekst, dëshiroj të shpreh vlerësimin maksimal dhe ndaj të gjithë subjekteve që garuan në këto zgjedhje.

Qëndrimi i tyre gjatë gjithë ditës së votimit dhe përpjekja e tyre për të qendruar në lartësinë që e kërkonte momenti, na ndihmuan jo vetëm ne, por të gjithë qytetarët për të patur një proces krejtësisht të qetë votimi.

Procesi i votimit ka përfunduar në të gjitha qendrat e votimit në orën 19:00, kohë që përcaktohet qartë dhe në Kodin Zgjedhor. Nuk kemi patur asnjë njoftim për  ndonjë problem apo radhë të tejzgjatura në qendrat e votimit. E gjithë kjo konfirmon dhe njëherë ecurinë shumë të mbarë të procesit.

Por ne vazhdojmë të jemi të angazhuar maksimalisht, pasi për ne, procesi zgjedhor nuk ka përfunduar. Jemi para procesit të numërimit të votave dhe po ndjekim me shumë kujdes të gjithë ecurinë e transportit të bazës materiale zgjedhore nga çdo qendër votimi drejt 66 vendeve të numërimit. Sigurisht që kemi të të bëjmë më një fazë të dytë por po aq të rëndësishme të procesit zgjedhor.

Deri tani kemi konfirmimin absolut se sistemi i kamerave të numërimit të votave është në gadishmëri të plotë. Madje dhe sistemi i kamerave që sjell pamje në kohë reale nga të gjitha VNV-të në KQZ, sikundër e keni konstatuar edhe vetë gjatë gjithë ditës funksionon pa asnjë problem.

Por sigurisht edhe prania e të gjithë vëzhguesve, si atyre vendas ashtu dhe të huaj, ka qenë një kontribut shumë i madh në favor të transparencës së procesit. Shprehim bindjen se kontributi i tyre do të vazhdojë me po të njëjtin përkushtim dhe korrektësi dhe gjatë procesit të numërimit të votave. Ajo çka konstatojmë me kënaqësi është fakti se kemi një pjesëmarrje të lartë në votim, thuajse në të gjitha qarqet e vendit.       

KRYETARI

Arben RISTANI

Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*PS, Rama: Të ndjekim numërimin e votave. Exit Poll-et nuk vlejnë*


*TIRANE-*Kryetari i Partisë Socialiste (PS), Edi Rama ka bërë thirrje opinionit shqiptar dhe mediave sot në mbrëmje nga selia rozë që që te ndjekin procesin e transportimit të kutive të votimit dhe të mos përqendrohen te exit poll-et.
Sipas Ramës ky eshte nje moment historik, ku populli shqiptar po kerkon te marre vesh vendimin per zgjedhjet e sotme. Rama u kërkoi mediave qe te ndjekin procesin e transportimit te kutive te votimit dhe te mos perqendrohen te exit poll-et.

“Lutemi që të garantojmë procesin e numërimit pasi është shumë e rëndësishme ajo që cka në këto momente është pikëpyetje për ne dhe për një popull të tërë është kalimi I një provimi të madh, dhe ky provim I madh nuk mund të manipulohet për shkak të këtyre shfaqjeve të demokracisë me eksperimente të gabuara, në kohën e gabuar dhe vendin e gabuar. Unë nuk jam këtu për të komentuar Exit Poll-et, por për të thënë që s’vlejnë. Ajo që vlen është ajo që del nga kutia e fshehtë. Shqiperia nuk është vend për zhvillimin e Exit Polleve. Rezultati i tyre sot nuk vlen”, u shpreh kreu i partise socialist, Edi Rama ne daljen e dyte te tij ne nje konference per shtyp duke i bere thirrje personave pergjegjes qe te vazhdojne te numerojne votat, pasi misioni i tyre eshte historik.
"Procesi vazhdon dhe askush nuk mund te na krijoje nje situate te pafavorshme duke nisur festimet pa u numeruar zyrtarisht votat", u shpreh Rama.
Kreu socialist theksoi se eshte me interes perfundimi i fazes se dyte, ai i transportimit te plote te kutive te votimit.

_(d.b/BalkanWeb)_

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Agjencia e lajmeve AFP ka komentuar zhvillimin e zgjedhjeve parlamentare ne Shqiperi. Duke iu referuar procesit te votimit, AFP e ka kondsideruar votimin te qete dhe normal

*TIRANA -* Shqiptarët votuan sot në një proces të qetë zgjedhor, që shënon një përmirësim dhe një hap vendimtar të Shqipërisë. Keshtu i ka konsideruar agjencia e lajmeve AFP zgjedhjet parlamentare ne Shqiperi.
Afro 3,1 milionë votues ishin regjistruar për të marrë pjesë në zgjedhjet parlamentare, që konsiderohen si vendimtare për të ardhmen evropiane të vendit ballkanik.
"Procesi zgjedhor zhvillohet pothuajse tre muaj pas anëtarësimit me të drejta të plota të Shqipërisë në NATO dhe ndërkohë ka hedhur hapin e parë drejt anëtarësimit në Bashkimin Evropian me aplikimin për statusin e vendit kandidat.
Rezultatet e para zyrtare pritet të bëhen publike nesër", citon agjencia. 
Këto ishin zgjedhjet e shtata që prej rënies së regjimit stalinist në vitin 1991, ku afro 4 000 kandidatë garuan për 140 vende në parlament.
AFP ka cituar edhe Komisionin Qendror te Zgjedhjeve ne Shqiperi qe deklaroi se votimi i sotëm u zhvillua në mënyrë shumë normale.
"Pjesëmarrja në qytetet më të mëdha të vendit varionte nga 40 deri në 45 për qind tre orë përpara mbylljes së qendrave të votimit, bëri të ditur Komisioni i Zgjedhjeve", citon AFP. 

_(d.b/BalkanWeb)_

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Probleme ne zonen 65 ne Ksamil, ku sipas informacioneve te fundit, dy prej kutive te votimit nuk jane pranuar nga KZAZ-ja pasi jane demtuar elementet e sigurise.*

Ka patur nje tentative per prishjen e vulave, por nuk dihet se nga cila pale.

Nderkohe qe deri ne kete ore te nates ne Sarande cdo gje ka shkuar normalisht dhe nuk ka patur asnje incident.


_Top Channel_

----------


## BESIIM

Koalicioni PD fiton zgjedhjet me 50.3 %, votohet për Shqipërinë evropiane
Bota sot, Tiranë
Gani Boby ka publikuar pak më parë rezultatet e plota të exit  poll-it të parë sipas të cilit Partia Demokratike sëbashku me koalicionin e saj parazgjedhor do të ketë 76 deputetë.
Tiranë-Partia Demokratike njohu fitoren më të madhe që nga viti 1992. kryeministrit Berisha i besuan të gjithë qytetarët të cilët kanë për synim zhvilimin dhe integrimin e vendit. Në këtë kontekst, qeverisë demokratike, shqiptarët i besuan me të drejtë edhe një herë drejtimin e shtetit. Shqiptarët e treguan qartë për vizionin dhe synimin e tyre. Ndërsa sipas sondazheve të organizuara nga kompanitë e njohura ndërkombëtare rezultati i zgjedhjeve faktikisht mbetet në favor të PD-së. Në garë ishin katër koalicione, që kanë grupuar 33 parti të të gjithë spektrit politik. Ndërsa sipas sondazheve të organizuara nga kompanitë e njohura ndërkombëtare rezultati i zgjedhjeve do të jetë në favor të PD-së e cila do të këtë një epërsi të vogël ndaj PS. Treguan me kulturën e tyre se janë pro perëndimit. Se shqiptarë ndjekin linjën e Bashkimit Evropian, se janë kundër errësimit të trurit, kundër pushtimit të hapësirave publike nga ndërtuesit e Ramës. Vota e tyre tregoi sot se shqiptarët nuk mund të pranojnë kurrë që 50 vitet e Hoxhës të kthehen edhe në herë. Nuk mund të pranohej që vendi të të drejtohej nga njerëz të çmendur, imorale dhe çnjerëzorë. Askush nuk mund të pranonte që njerëz që kanë shkatërruar familjet e tyre, prindër të fëmijëve që vrasin qytetarë në mes të Tiranës, politikanë që trafikojnë drogë dhe motrat e tyre nuk mund të drejtojnë vendin. Ata e kanë vendin jashtë parlamentit sepse nuk mund të jenë në ato karrige, nuk janë shembull për askënd. Shqipëria mori një tjetër kthesë. Shqiptarët duan të lëvizin pa viza, duan perëndimin dhe zhvillimin e vendit. Dhe këtë vendim ata e morën sot. Ashtu sikurse vetë kreu i qeverisë u shpreh pak ditë më parë se fitorja në këto zgjedhje do jetë e ngjashme me fitoren e parë të Partisë Demokratike, gjithçka është duke u vërtetuar plotësisht. Zyrtarë të lartë të policisë thanë se votimet janë zhvilluar në një atmosferë të qetë. "Në të gjithë vendin situata ka qenë mjaft e qetë, përjashto disa raste të papërfillshme që policia ka kryer veprimet e saj," tha drejtori i përgjithshëm i policisë, Ahmet Prençi. Policia, theksoi ai, është "vendosur në vendet jashtë qendrave të votimit dhe ndjekin rrugët ligjore kur komisionarët kërkojnë ndërhyrjen e policisë." Shqiptarët kanë votuar në zgjedhjet e shtata parlamentare që nga vendosja e sistemit shumëpartiak. Si autoritetet e administrimit të zgjedhjeve ashtu edhe vëzhguesit e shumtë ndërkombëtare thonë deri në orën 1900 zgjedhjet janë zhvilluar përgjithësisht të qeta. Zgjedhjet janë një test për të konfirmuar kredencialet demokratike të Shqipërisë dhe Bashkimi Evropian ka thënë se një proces i rregullt do ta ndihmojë vendin që t'i afrohet më shumë Evropës.Koalicioni PD + 49.7% - 49%;

Berisha, kjo është fitore gjithëshqiptare

Pas përfundimit zyrtar të afatit për mbylljen e qendrave të votimit, kryeministri Sali Berisha njëherazi kryetari i Partisë Demokratike në një konferencë për shtyp u bëri apel qytetarëve të presin rezultatin me maturi dhe qytetari, duke treguar edhe njëherë për fitorën e madhe të PD.

Berisha: Konfirmoj fitoren në zyrën time, do ti telefonoj Ramës.

Sipas Berishës, vlerësimi i tij përfundimtar për zgjedhjet e kanë 500 votuesit e huaj dhe 5000 mijë shqiptarë zgjedhjet të cilat kanë qenë më të vëzhguara në tërë historinë e pluralizmit.Përshëndes përfaqësuesit e të gjithave forcave politike të cilët menaxhuan sot të paktën sipas të dhënave deri të tanishme një proces zgjedhor dinjitoz e menaxhuan atë në tërësi në frymën e një bashkëpunimi bazuar në ligjin koncensual të miratuar nga parlamenti shqiptar tha kryeministri.Falënderoj të gjithë qytetarët Shqiptarë që e vlerësuan në mënyrën më serioze këtë proces dua tu informoj se pjesëmarrja në këto zgjedhje përbën risinë pozitive është 15 për qind me e lartë se në vitin 2005 e në zgjedhjet lokale të vitit 2007", theksoi Berisha. Zgjedhjet do mbyllen, qendrat e votimit sepse orari kështu e përcakton do të vazhdojë ku ka njerëz në radhë, por faza me delikate është faza që vjen. Unë kam besim së pari te komisionerët të cilët e menaxhuan në një shkallë të lartë cilësie ligjore procesin zgjedhor. Së dyti kam besimin më të madh te forcat e policisë siç jemi dëshmitarë në këtë fushatë ka pasur zero implikim të forcave të rendit.Kam besim të plotë se në traditën e tyre të shkëlqyer kanë bërë transportin prefekt të materialit Së treti kam besim të madh te numërimi i cili do të jetë elektronik deklaroi më tej Berisha. Në këto zgjedhje nuk ka të humbur, këto janë zgjedhje vetëm për të fituar ndaj dhe janë më të fituara sepse Shqipëria Evropiane është Shqipëria e të gjithë qytetarëve ndaj dhe unë do tu ftoja të gjithë qytetarët që të ndjekin rezultatin me maturi me qytetari pa krijuar idera të faktorëve të humbësve dhe fituesve. Unë pres me qetësi në zyrën time rezultatin deri në orët e vona. tha Berisha. Sipas Berishës, vlerësimi i tij përfundimtar për zgjedhjet e kanë 500 votuesit e huaj dhe 5000 mijë shqiptarë zgjedhjet të cilat kanë qenë më të vëzhguara në tërë historinë e pluralizmit.

Gani Boby ka publikuar pak më parë rezultatet e plota të exit  poll-it të parë sipas të cilit Partia Demokratike sëbashku me koalicionin e saj parazgjedhor do të ketë 76 deputetë.

Gani Boby ka publikuar pak më parë rezultatet e plota të exit  poll-it të parë sipas të cilit Partia Demokratike sëbashyku me koalicionin e saj parazgjedhor do të ketë 74-80 deputetë. 
Tiranë PD 49.7% PS 41.7% LSI 5.0% Të tjera 3.6 

Berat PD 23.7% PS 44.2% LSI 16.1% Të tjera 16% 
Dibër PD 61.2% PS 29.4% LSI 6.5% Të tjera 2.9% 
Durrës PD 61.2% PS 31.8% LSI 5.3% Të tjera 1.7%
 Elbasan PD 48.3% PS 42.5% LSI 4.3% Të tjera 4.8 
Fier PD 40% PS 40.2% LSI 11.9% Të tjera 7.9% 
Gjirokastër PD 33.7% PS 41.8% LSI 10.7% Të tjera 13.8%
 Korcë PD 51.5% PS 39% LSI 4.6% Të tjera 4.9% 
Kukës PD 62.1% PS 27.4% LSI 5.6% Të tjera 4.8%
 Lezhë PD 53.9% PS 31.2% LSI 6.2% Të tjera 8.6% 
Shkodër PD 61.2% PS 30.3% LSI 1.8% Të tjera 6.7% 
Vlorë PD 33% PS 45.1% LSI 4.2% Të tjera 17.7% 
Rang kombëtar Pd 47.5% Ps 38.8% Lsi 6.5% Të tjera 7.2% 
Rezultate mbi aleancat Aleanca e Ndryshimit me 50.3% - kontributi nga aletat - 2.5% Bashkimi per Ndryshim 42.3% - kontributi nga aletat 3.5% Aleanac Socialista për Intengrim 6.5% Poli i Lirisë 0.9%

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Kryetari i Komisionit Qendror te Zgjedhjeve, Arben Ristani ka dale ne nje konference per shtyp ku ka deklaruar se ka nisur procesi i numerimit te votave.
*
Po ashtu Ristani ka theksuar se ka perfunduar numerimi i votave ne kutine e pare nga qarku i Kukesit dhe ka dhene te dhenat perkatese ne lidhje me rezultatin, ku shumicen e votave e kishte marre koalicioni i Partise Demokratike.

Ristani theksoi se te dhenat  do te pasqyrohen nga minuta ne minute ne monitoret ne KQZ. 


_Top Channel_

----------

